# 98 jetta tdi



## Sk8er_vip (Apr 7, 2017)

Hey I just sold my 01 wolfsburg to my.little brother for way to little lol. so I've ended up buying a 98 jetta tdi and i got its worth in the 2 and a half sets of tires they sold to me with it so I want to lift it and turn it into a summer beater. I essentially am looking for the cheapest but safest set ups. Tips on what to look out for or to pay attention to while doing it as well?


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hey there.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?3-Golf-III-amp-Jetta-III

The link above is the forum for your specific car. You'll have more luck there.


----------



## Ice Queen (May 22, 2018)

Why lift? I have a few TDI's (98 & 02)...These cars are great the way they are!


----------

